# Mountain Goat Ipa



## levin_ae92 (4/2/10)

Hi All,

on my recent adventure to Melbourne I went to Mountain Goat, and I must say I absoutely loved their beer! I was especially impressed with their AIPA and Riwaka Pale Ale, and decided as my first BIAB foray I'd try make a 8L batch of the AIPA. I emailed them about it and got this response.

Thanks Paul for the stoke up - glad you liked the beers.
With our IPA: here's the recipe (sort of)...
Joe White Traditional Ale malt (85%), Weyermann Caramunich Type II (10%), Joe White Vienna 5%.
Mash at 65deg
Hops - 45BU with Simcoe, Amarillo and Galaxy hops. Lots of late Galaxy hops in a hop back or dry hop etc...
Yeast Wyeast 1056 - 7 days at 21deg. Then cold for 8 days.
Bottle, drink.

Hope this helps.
Cheers,

Dave Bonighton
Co-founder, Chief Brewer

So now I've dodged up a recipe based on that, thought I'd see what peepes think?

2kg JW Traditional Ale
250g Carmunich II
100g JW Vienna
5g Amarillo, 5g Galaxy, 5g Simcoe @ 60

Then maybe another 5g of galaxy and amarillo at like 5 minutes or so, then some galaxy into the fermenter.

Cheers, Colby


----------



## manticle (4/2/10)

levin_ae92 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> on my recent adventure to Melbourne I went to Mountain Goat, and I must say I absoutely loved their beer! I was especially impressed with their AIPA and Riwaka Pale Ale, and decided as my first BIAB foray I'd try make a 8L batch of the AIPA. I emailed them about it and got this response.
> 
> ...



What volume?

Great of them to give you that much info about the recipe. Commercial breweries not being too precious about their recipes and other info to help out homebrewers makes me appreciate them more.


----------



## husky (4/2/10)

I think that is awesome that they would divulge that much information about their brews!


----------



## levin_ae92 (4/2/10)

Volume I'm thinking is 8L, is in the second line of the body of the post, 8L will fit nicely in my mini 10L test batch fermenter 

And yeah I was quite amazed he gave so much away! Maybe its cos I'm from SA and cant visit the brewery as often as I'd like!

Colby


----------



## manticle (4/2/10)

levin_ae92 said:


> Volume I'm thinking is 8L, is in the second line of the body of the post, 8L will fit nicely in my mini 10L test batch fermenter
> 
> Colby



Sorry, missed it.

How does that IBU come out? If the brewer is suggesting late galaxy (lots) then I'd sub out the late amarillo for galaxy if you want an exact clone. If you just want to play around with the general feel of the beer then what you've got looks tasty. It's probably a great base recipe to which you can add different hop schedules and get completely different beers. Hard to go wrong with those ones.

I think the reason he gave so much away is because he's first and foremost a passionate brewer and is happy to help out someone on a small scale. Additionally he knows you'll probably be buying a few to learn and compare so no harm done there either. Good on him either way.


----------



## Fourstar (4/2/10)

manticle said:


> What volume?
> 
> Great of them to give you that much info about the recipe. Commercial breweries not being too precious about their recipes and other info to help out homebrewers makes me appreciate them more.



I think i can see my housemate wetting his pants for one of these! the only problem is if i brew it, he wont have an exscuse to go down there! haha! :icon_cheers: 

as for the recipe, it looks like around 1/2 the grist that i would use for a 23L batch. so its proabaly close to being spot on.

Also, i believe their IPA is 5.6-7%. Oh just checked their website, they say cascade and galaxy only for this curernt batch (revamped IPA). maybe they are offering you the details of the previous one they had on tap when you visited?

http://goatbeer.com.au/2010/01/whats-pouri...glad-you-asked/

either way, i'd follow what you where told 1st. Then try whats noted on their website secondsubbing the simcoe and amarillo for a cascade bittering addition of 30 IBU, 10IBU (5 each) of cascade and galaxy @ 10 mins and then as noted a massive flameout addition of galaxy.

you really need to work the hopping rates out in an app like beersmith or promash to get it right. i coudlnt tell you the calcs off the top of my head


----------



## levin_ae92 (4/2/10)

Changed to 9L, gives ABV 5.7% and IBU 46.8 (galena is galaxy )

Type: All Grain
Date: 04.02.2010 
Batch Size: 9,00 L
Brewer: Colby 
Boil Size: 10,30 L Asst Brewer: Gizmo 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Equipment 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35,0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 75,00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2000,00 gm Pale Malt (2 Row) US (3,9 EBC) Grain 85,11 % 
250,00 gm Caramunich Malt (110,3 EBC) Grain 10,64 % 
100,00 gm Vienna Malt (6,9 EBC) Grain 4,26 % 
5,00 gm Simcoe [13,00 %] (60 min) Hops 16,4 IBU 
5,00 gm Galena [13,00 %] (60 min) Hops 16,4 IBU 
5,00 gm Amarillo Gold [8,50 %] (60 min) Hops 10,7 IBU 
5,05 gm Galena [13,00 %] (5 min) Hops 3,3 IBU 
5,00 gm Galena [13,00 %] (0 min) Hops - 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1,059 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1,010 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1,015 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1,005 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5,68 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 0,65 % 
Bitterness: 46,8 IBU Calories: 90 cal/l 
Est Color: 20,5 EBC Color:


----------



## Jerry (4/2/10)

As others have said, I think its fantastic that he is prepared to give out so much information. :beerbang: 




levin_ae92 said:


> Thanks Paul for the stoke up - glad you liked the beers.
> 
> 
> Yeast Wyeast 1056 - 7 days at 21deg. Then cold for 8 days.
> ...




Fermentation temperature suprised me a little.

Scott


----------



## Fourstar (4/2/10)

looking at the colour noted, the grain bill must be pretty close to spot on i'd say.

From what ive experienced, galaxy early in the boil can be pretty full on, i'd probabaly opt for just simcoe as the bittering addition but hey, thats just me.


----------



## merls3 (10/2/10)

This sounds good so thought I would give Beersmith a shot with my first attempt at a conversion from All Grain to Extract.

Does it look ok? Anything stand out thats not right? Galena is galaxy.
cheers fellas


Recipe: Mountain Goat IPA clone extract
Brewer: Dan
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American IPA
TYPE: Extract
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 18.93 L 
Boil Size: 9.19 L
Estimated OG: 1.059 SG
Estimated Color: 20.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 46.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: - %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.54 kg Pale Liquid Extract (15.8 EBC) Extract 91.94 % 
0.15 kg Pale Liquid Extract (15.8 EBC) Extract 3.95 % 
0.16 kg Caramunich Malt (110.3 EBC) Grain 4.11 % 
19.68 gm Simcoe [12.30 %] (60 min)  Hops 15.5 IBU 
19.68 gm Galena [13.40 %] (60 min) Hops 16.9 IBU 
19.68 gm Amarillo Gold [8.60 %] (60 min) Hops 10.9 IBU 
19.68 gm Galena [13.40 %] (5 min) Hops 3.4 IBU 
10.52 gm Galena [13.40 %] (0 min) Hops - 


Mash Schedule: None
Total Grain Weight: 2.07 kg
----------------------------
Steep grains as desired (30-60 minutes)


----------



## pmolou (11/2/10)

Jerry said:


> As others have said, I think its fantastic that he is prepared to give out so much information. :beerbang:



Yeah I remember a while back I asked for some help with the Hightale Ale and they gave me practically the whole recipe... very helpful guys


----------



## Fourstar (11/2/10)

Next point of attack is the fancy pants i think! Had two pints lastnight and it brings back memories of my early AG days with heavily dry hopped ambers :chug: 



> Weve also got Fancypants making its first appearance for 2010 this Friday! It gets a little fancier every time we brew it and this time is no exception. Lots of yummy Vienna and Crystal malt provide a base for us to squash plenty of hops into it. We used Cascade hops throughout the boil, hopbacked it with Galaxy and Riwaka flowers then dry-hopped it in tank with more Riwaka flowers. Guess you could say its thrice hopped. Its rich, malty and fruity and guaranteed to move fast, so make sure you do too. 4.9% alc.



Seems like a pretty simple recipe too! Ive come up with some ideas below:

Fancy Pants

OG 1.050
IBU 40 (bitterness is very similar to their IPA)
Colour (deep copper to light brown) say 16-17 SRM

90% Vienna
8% Weyermann Caramunich II
2% Weyermann Caraaroma (i added caraaroma as it has the light acrid notes of caraaroma in the flavour and the colour is deep and saturated crystal) 

Cascade 30IBU @ 60 Min
Cascade 10IBU @ 15 Mins
Cascade 1g/L @ F/O

Riwaka + Galaxy 1g/l Each Whirlpool
Riwaka 1.5g/l Dryhopped 3 days.

Enjoy! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Supra-Jim (11/2/10)

man that does look tasty indeed 4*!! It seems my list of beers to brew just gets longer and longer!!!

Cheers SJ


----------



## Fourstar (11/2/10)

Supra-Jim said:


> man that does look tasty indeed 4*!! It seems my list of beers to brew just gets longer and longer!!!
> 
> Cheers SJ



Trust me, its tasty!

Having 6 empty kegs atm is sparking my mind for some killer ales/keg fillers. Looks like i will have two ambers, two IPA's, one Blone ale quaffer and the last..... still an unknown. Havnt done a red ale in a looong time.


----------



## levin_ae92 (15/3/10)

Hi Fourstar,

I noticed you have an MG IPA in primary  Dont spose you could tell me what you hops schedule was, and how it turned out? I know its taken me a while to get around to brewing this but im set now!!

Cheers, Colby


----------



## Fourstar (16/3/10)

levin_ae92 said:


> Hi Fourstar,
> I noticed you have an MG IPA in primary  Dont spose you could tell me what you hops schedule was, and how it turned out? I know its taken me a while to get around to brewing this but im set now!!
> Cheers, Colby



Infact it was filtered and kegged lastnight! Is it close, very close! Personally, i think they overexaggerated the idea of LOTS of late galaxy in hopback or dryhop. Its hard to tell if they did both as at the brewery the passiona is rather strong and a light grassyness and towards the end of the kegs you notice a few hop particles. so i'd say they probably do abit of both.

After tasting an hour ito the keg, the Galaxy is a little OTT, i'd guess due to the dry hop addition. Given a few weeks though, it will probabaly be aged to perfection. If i was doing it again, i'd probably cut the dryhop back to 15-20 grams as it was tasting close to spot on out of the fermenter before the dry hop addition was made.

Also they dont filter their IPA either, this was my doing. I think it polishes the hops abit more and cleans out the harshness you can get from dry hopping+yeast in suspension but you could get away without filtering. i'd just go for a long crash chill, probably 5days to drop majority of the yeast out before kegging/bottling.

My recipe is below. Note, i used Munich over vienna and citra in mine where they do not, they use amarillo. It still turned out very very close. A picture will be posted in the 'whats in the glass thread' in a few days time. 

Cheers! :beerbang: 



Fourstar said:


> Making a Mountain Goat IPA "My Way".
> 
> Im using the crystal i had on hand and some citra instead of amarillo.
> 
> ...


----------



## pressure_tested (30/5/13)

I'm going to give this a crack on the weekend combining the fourstar recipe quoted above and the original email from MG. However, the website (http://www.goatbeer.com.au/the-beer/india-pale-ale/) has it at 6.2% abv and 65 IBUs.
I fully realise that the MG IPA has changed over the years. I love the current one so I'm going to up the iBU by boiling some more Simcoe? and increasing the malt.

Any hot tips from any IPA experts out there??

5.6kg Australian ale (5-7 EBC) 85%
0.66kg Caramunich II (120 EBC) 10%
0.33 Vienna (8 EBC) 5%

25g Simcoe 60 mins - 35 IBU
25g Citra 10 mins - 12 IBU
25g Simcoe 10 mins - 12 IBU
35g Galaxy flowers - 0 mins
35g Galaxy flowers - dry hop

est OG 1.058
est ABV 6.0
IBU 60
Colour 22 EBC


----------



## Dan Pratt (30/5/13)

pressure tested,

if you can, remove the 0 min addition and the dry hop and try chilling the wort to 80c after the boil, add the whole 70g of Galaxy and steep(rest @ Temp) for 15-20 mins at 80c, then chill as normal.

You might find a better overall aroma to the beer. If anything i would not dry hop it and maybe still do the 0 min addition and steep the other 35g at 80c for 20mins. see how that works out for you.

Truth is without a hopback and fresh flowers it would be hard pressed to get the same pop of hop aroma they make but it will be there.

Pratty.


----------



## stakka82 (30/5/13)

MG IPA is one of my favourite IPAs. Love it.


----------



## mckenry (30/5/13)

pressure_tested said:


> I'm going to give this a crack on the weekend combining the fourstar recipe quoted above and the original email from MG. However, the website (http://www.goatbeer.com.au/the-beer/india-pale-ale/) has it at 6.2% abv and 65 IBUs.
> I fully realise that the MG IPA has changed over the years. I love the current one so I'm going to up the iBU by boiling some more Simcoe? and increasing the malt.
> 
> Any hot tips from any IPA experts out there??
> ...


Hey pressure_tested,
I use Galaxy at whirlpool in an IPA and its more than enough hop flavour, without dry hopping. Even this still takes 3 weeks in the keg to hit its straps. Prior to that, I find it pretty harsh still. Be prepared to wait it out a bit and dont be disappointed if you try it early and dont like it.


----------



## lswhi3 (8/9/14)

Pratty1 said:


> pressure tested,
> 
> if you can, remove the 0 min addition and the dry hop and try chilling the wort to 80c after the boil, add the whole 70g of Galaxy and steep(rest @ Temp) for 15-20 mins at 80c, then chill as normal.
> 
> ...


I'm going to keep the 35g steep and just keep the lid on the pot while I do it to trap the aromatics, and then dry hop for no longer than 36 hours. 

I'm also a bit skeptical about the simcoe addition at 10mins, the bottle says just citra and galaxy... which is different from what the brewer said above. Possible 10min addition of 50g citra, and just keep the simcoe for the bittering? Theoretically you could achieve simcoe's bittering addition with a first wort citra or galaxy to compensate for harshness of a pure boil


----------



## Dan Pratt (8/9/14)

Luke1992 said:


> I'm going to keep the 35g steep and just keep the lid on the pot while I do it to trap the aromatics, and then dry hop for no longer than 36 hours.
> 
> I'm also a bit skeptical about the simcoe addition at 10mins, the bottle says just citra and galaxy... which is different from what the brewer said above. Possible 10min addition of 50g citra, and just keep the simcoe for the bittering? Theoretically you could achieve simcoe's bittering addition with a first wort citra or galaxy to compensate for harshness of a pure boil


1 year and 4 months.....really?


----------



## lswhi3 (9/9/14)

Pratty1 said:


> 1 year and 4 months.....really?


sorry boss


----------



## Engibeer (18/12/14)

Fourstar said:


> Infact it was filtered and kegged lastnight! Is it close, very close! Personally, i think they overexaggerated the idea of LOTS of late galaxy in hopback or dryhop. Its hard to tell if they did both as at the brewery the passiona is rather strong and a light grassyness and towards the end of the kegs you notice a few hop particles. so i'd say they probably do abit of both.
> 
> After tasting an hour ito the keg, the Galaxy is a little OTT, i'd guess due to the dry hop addition. Given a few weeks though, it will probabaly be aged to perfection. If i was doing it again, i'd probably cut the dryhop back to 15-20 grams as it was tasting close to spot on out of the fermenter before the dry hop addition was made.
> 
> ...



Brewed this as per this recipe yesterday, with the exception of using WY1217 West Coast IPA as the yeast.


----------

